
Person Retrieval in Surveillance Video using Height, Color and Gender - myinnerbanjo
https://arxiv.org/abs/1810.05080
======
roguecoder
This highlights the power of combining multiple low-accuracy filters, and the
privacy implications of more-complete personal information even if no single
piece of information would be identifying. Alternatively, it suggests buying
dramatic heels for privacy purposes.

------
dang
We changed the URL from [https://thenextweb.com/artificial-
intelligence/2018/10/22/th...](https://thenextweb.com/artificial-
intelligence/2018/10/22/this-ai-can-search-for-people-by-height-gender-and-
clothing-in-surveillance-videos/), which points to this and (unless I missed
it?) doesn't really add anything.

~~~
myinnerbanjo
Is this a new thing? I never seen it before in any of my submissions. If so, I
think it's rad.

~~~
dang
Changing URLs? Not new:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comme...](https://hn.algolia.com/?sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0&query=url%20changed)

